# Liquid Nicotine



## RainstormZA (12/3/19)

I can't seem to find a thread that could possibly give indications to perhaps a bad batch or whatsoever happens when you notice that your regular DIY liquid nicotine suddenly appears changed.

I ONLY buy Gold Nic in VG. So I often buy it every 2 months or so. I have always had a clear liquid and no scent/smell out of the bottle.

So this is the first bottle of the many purchases I've made, that I noticed something different. It's almost dark gold in colour and it smells like a very light cigarette (not that I've smoked recently, I've been stinky free for 1 year and 7 months now). 

So what does that tell you? Is it a bad batch or an old bottle that has sat in the back for so long or what? I've never experienced this so I am not sure what to make of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/3/19)

Sounds like to me the nic was exposed to sunlight/heat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sounds like to me the nic was exposed to sunlight/heat


That sounds plausible.

Thing is the bottle is black

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/3/19)

Is it like that from first time you opened it? Otherwise you could maybe have use a syringe that was not clean and compromised the nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is it like that from first time you opened it? Otherwise you could maybe have use a syringe that was not clean and compromised the nic


I had just opened the bottle tonight. Other thing is the bottle was actually sealed and appeared to have leaked in transit. I just only got the parcel last night and had to wipe it down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I had just opened the bottle tonight. Other thing is the bottle was actually sealed and appeared to have leaked in transit. I just only got the parcel last night and had to wipe it down.


Yes then maybe it was comprimised as it was leaking. I would contact supplier

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/3/19)

Here's the feedback from Blck Vapor



> Gold Nic uses a naturally based nicotine and the colour and odour will differ from batch to batch.
> 
> The colour can be clear - brown and the odour can be non existent or have a slight tobacco odour (this normally happens when the Nicotine rises to the top of the base ingredient).



Now I know why I prefer this nicotine brand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Here's the feedback from Blck Vapor
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know why I prefer this nicotine brand...




I am happy with single malt whisky differing from year to year. 

I wouldn't like something prepared in a lab to differ from batch to batch. Maybe it's just me but repeatability is what science is all about. I wouldn't want my pharmacist to say that your blood pressure pills will vary from batch to batch but don't worry about it.

Having said that Gold Nic has been used for ages and we haven't heard of any real problems/risks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/3/19)

Lol @Puff the Magic Dragon it's like giving you a generic version of your prescription pills. I know this because I had a hissy fit over my epilepsy meds as it was the only one that worked effectively.

Nic, I can let that slide. I vaped some this morning and it was alright. Tasted just the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

